# The Sh'uiset enclave incident



## ArcAngels (Sep 19, 2007)

The Sh'uiset enclave incident

When Inquisitor Silas Hoth heard of a Tau enclave surrounded by two imperial guard regiments he jumped on the oportunity to capture a possible Ethereal leading the enclave.

When the Arc-Angel strike cruiser "Ravens claw" entered the system It grouped with the other imperial ships to organize a plan of attack. A summit was held aboard the "Ravens claw" where 1st battle Captain Ernesto Pulvaria organized an attack plan. From there current position the Tau were surrounded on all fronts, holding there sept city with a well dug in defence. Pulvaria would have the imperial reserves push on all fronts to draw the Tau defences thin across theres defences then land two thunderhawk gunships into the centre of the city where two tactical squads of marines would disembark and clear the courtyard with the help of Ancient Morozev via drop pod insertion. The Marines would hold a perimetere and plant a teleporting homer onto the Tau headquarters so the Clibanarii Terminators along with Captain Pulvaria and Chaplain Cortswaine could teleport in and snatch the Ethereal and be out before the defenders could pull back to the command HQ to render assistance.


The battle began at 0300 hours terran time, early dawn to the defenders. The guard regiments pounded the city with an orbital bombardment for thirty minutes to soften them up, then sent armour columns followed by trops to smother the Tau defence lines. The Tau held fiercely, but in the cover of the night the two thunderhawk gunships swooped in and bombarded the main courtyard of the Ethereals capital building. The tactical squads fanned out and completed their objectives with ease, an auspex sweep revealed fire warriors closing down on the perimeter, but they ended up softening the landing of ancient Morozev, who took up a defencive position with the marines.

Captain Pulvaria expected the Tau to have some sort of honour guard to protect an Ethereal but what he did not expect was a full compliment of battlesuits protecting the Tau leader. The Clibanarii fought like caged animals led by the then vet.sergeant Vazilli Kultzer, they cut a path throught the battle suits towards the Ethereal, but became pinned down from overwhelming fire. One of the Clibanarii had fallen and his armoured body teleported back to the "Raven's claw", Captain Pulvaria ordered 1st sergeant Mason Rockwell's squad to lend support to the terminators inside and ordered a thuderhawk to do flyby gunruns onto the Tau closing in on there position.

Sergeant Rockwell fought his way to the pinned down terminators, loosing two men in the process but arrived in time for the centre push. Spear headed by Captain Pulvaria The attackers pushed up the centre of the defenders, unleashing all there fury. Sergeant Kultzer ripped seven battlesuit pilots out of there cockpits with his powerfist, while Chaplain Cortswaine screamed the litanies of hate of the Xenos at the defenders. After no more then thirty minutes of fighting Sergeant Kultzer broke throught the suits and reached the Ethereal, Captain Pulvaria close behind was struck down by the vile Tau commander Th'saul in single combat, the Clibanarii pushed up and snatched the Ethereal, teleporting back to the "Ravens claw", while sergeant Rockwell retreated back to the Thunderhawks waiting for there extraction. The thunderhawks closed in but one was shot down into the city by Tau forces. Sergeant Rockwell evacuated his wounded men and organised a fourteen man marine squad along with ancient Morozev to locate the downed thunderhawk and rescue its crew. 

A mission that was suposed to last two hours at most ended up lasting over three days, by this time the imperial attack had ceased and Rockwell along with his men were cut off from any support. For three days Rockwell used the shadows and abbandoned buildings to launch lightning raids on unexpecting Tau forces. After finding the location of the Thuderhawks crew and rescueing them from the Tau did Rockwell reveal his master plan. Leading the Arc Angels with the passing of Captain Pulvaria, Chaplain Cortswaine was preparring another attack plan to finish off the remaining Tau forces, just as another war summit was being held, reports came in of massive explosions spread all over the sept city. Cortswaine launched an emmediate attack from the weakest held Tau front. The attackers smashed through the defenders and flooding into the city, only after all the bloodshed did sergeant Rockwell reveal himself and his fellow marines, Ancient Morozev has hid himself and was later extracted. The Arc-Angels returned to Angelis prime, Sergeant Kultzer was made 2nd battle captain of the chapter and Rockwell recieved vetrean status and command of devastator squad.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

haha you cheat, youve taken the idea off Black Hawk Down!

very good story though. i can always add some gory details to the story if you want, just PM me


----------

